# Roller derby anyone?



## steky (May 20, 2012)

Don't know if anyone is into this type of thing on dw but thought i would through it out there.

Basically if your into roller derby and would like to have a game you could help fund it be made!..,, and if you haven't a clue what it's all about watch the little video to find out

Cheers

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/rollerderbygame/power-jam-roller-derby

http://m.facebook.com/rollerderbygame?refid=17


----------

